# MEN in Uniform



## LGriffin

Today in Mayo activists from Shell to Sea disrupted the peat haulage process which has been going on since the beginning of April. In what was seen as a reconnaissance, a small group of protesters arranged to have a close look at the situation, and see if they could lock themselves on to the Iggy Madden haulage trucks as they passed.


----------



## lpwpd722

This is not what I expected to see lol.


----------



## thewife

Ok....I wasn't exspecting this also. Ummm LP think you can provide a better pic for this title...lol


----------



## lpwpd722

I think we shall look into our bag of tricks. lol


----------



## LGriffin

Now Ladies, were not here to victimize our male counterparts in any way so let's keep it as professional as the ladies in uniform thread. What my ladies want, my ladies GET:










That should do it for you:smoke:


----------



## thewife

Much, much better LG...:tounge_smile:


----------



## HistoryHound

I wouldn't say victimize. It's more like objectify.

Now, to paraphrase many of the gentlemen on this site: This thread is useless without *MORE* pictures. :teeth_smile:


----------



## LGriffin

HistoryHound said:


> I wouldn't say victimize. It's more like objectify.:teeth_smile:


Exactly, forgive me, I haven't hooked up my coffee IV yet. Here's a little apology gift :thumbs_up::


----------



## thewife

Well now...:wavespin:That one is much better than the last...Hold on I need to wipe the drool off my keyboard now...lmfao


----------



## Cinderella

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 263FPD

Don't say I never gave you nothing.....


----------



## HistoryHound

263, I guess you did try. But, you're off just a tiny bit. It's more like this....


----------



## lpwpd722

Sorry ladies, I tried to find something, came up short but you all did a great job.


----------



## Guest

LOL... LADIES.... You assume (incorrectly) that ANY of these guys are interested in Women.


----------



## LGriffin

5-0 said:


> LOL... LADIES.... You assume (incorrectly) that ANY of these guys are interested in Women.


You may be right, 5-0, but "they sure is purdy to look at."


----------



## thewife

I agree with LG...I don't care if they may play for the other team, But, They are very purrrrrdy to look at...

It's like looking at the menu when your on a diet....lmao

---------- Post added at 13:21 ---------- Previous post was at 13:17 ----------



263FPD said:


> Don't say I never gave you nothing.....


That is just so not right!!!!!!!:confused_smile:


----------



## fra444

Well I would gladly THRILL all of you ladies with a picture of ME in my uniform BUT!!! I'm very concerned with maintaining my secret identity here on MassCops...........


----------



## 7costanza

I will never understand the mags on the strong side debate, and this guy has something blocking getting his mags out .wtf.


----------



## Rock

7costanza said:


> I will never understand the mags on the strong side debate, and this guy has something blocking getting his mags out .wtf.


I think that's the least of his concerns.


----------



## LGriffin

Rock said:


> I think that's the least of his concerns.


Exactly Rock, he has a FRASS!!! That's "frontal ass" for the laypeople here ;-)

---------- Post added at 22:13 ---------- Previous post was at 22:05 ----------


----------



## Goose

7costanza said:


> I will never understand the mags on the strong side debate, and this guy has something blocking getting his mags out .wtf.


The worst part is that its not like he has a shortage of real estate on his belt to put them somewhere else...


----------



## HistoryHound

Leave it to the guys to try to turn this into a discussion on equipment.:tounge_smile:


----------



## LGriffin

HistoryHound said:


> Leave it to the guys to try to turn this into a discussion on equipment.:tounge_smile:


They're just cock blocking us:wink_smile: Bring on the hot "gay" MEN in uniform, ladies, and gentlemen, feel free to post your pics but we don't want any of sniper on his segway, it's just not cool.:wavespin:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper




----------



## m3cop

Why is it that when I google "Pictures of Men in Uniform" what I get for results is mostly related to gay porn???????


----------



## Goose

m3cop said:


> Why is it that when I google "Pictures of Men in Uniform" what I get for results is mostly related to gay porn???????


I thought that was what you wanted?


----------



## m3cop

LMAO!!!!!:smoke:


----------



## Inspector

Okay, I'll contribute to this:

London:


----------



## 263FPD

That GPA don't stand for Grade Point Averge.


----------



## m3cop

Here you go...now if we could just put a better face on that body!!!


----------



## 263FPD

m3cop said:


> Here you go...now if we could just put a better face on that body!!!


----------



## Cinderella

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fra444

7costanza said:


> I will never understand the mags on the strong side debate, and this guy has something blocking getting his mags out .wtf.


I've said it before and I will say it again, its all about the operator comfort!!! I have had my mags on the strong side for 11 years and it works FOR ME!!!! I cant understand why it bothers other people where I keep the shit on MY belt! There is nothing in the way of the opening of the mag pouch and I have never had an issue removing the mag from the pouch.

All that being said, that fat bastard would have issues removing the mag from the pouch no matter where he carries the damn things on his belt!!! Hell!! There are places on that belt he cant even reach!!!!


----------



## LGriffin

m3cop said:


> Why is it that when I google "Pictures of Men in Uniform" what I get for results is mostly related to gay porn???????


_I don't know, sister, but I LOVE your shoes!!!! They're SUPER!:wink_smile:
_


----------



## HistoryHound

I tried looking for a super sexy picture for you ladies. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any of a man cleaning the kitchen. I decided to give up when the search came up with a Napoleon Dynamite looking naked guy holding a bicycle tire sitting in the kitchen. I'm never doing an image search again. Now, I gotta go bleach my eyeballs.


----------



## Inspector

Acting on the advice of HistoryHound I too tried to find some satisfying photograph to please the female members here. I did a search using key words "military stud" and came up with this:










Guess we'll have to take photos of ourselves and place them in this thread.

---------- Post added at 12:14 ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 ----------

Okay, but there's no uniform here:


----------



## m3cop

Thanks...I hope they go with my uniform!!!!:teeth_smile: Worse comes to worse I could always just wear them and my vest...wouldn't cause too much attention right!


LGriffin said:


> _I don't know, sister, but I LOVE your shoes!!!! They're SUPER!:wink_smile:
> _


----------



## LGriffin

m3cop said:


> Thanks...I hope they go with my uniform!!!!:teeth_smile: Worse comes to worse I could always just wear them and my vest...wouldn't cause too much attention right!


I thought those were standard issue with low rise pants, a tank top and big earrings, at least that's what the guys on my dept. said:tounge_smile:.


----------



## 263FPD

LGriffin said:


> I thought those were standard issue with low rise pants, a tank top and big earrings, at least that's what the guys on my dept. said:tounge_smile:.


You mean like Ghetto Fabulous here?


----------



## LGriffin

I put a little treat in the _other_ uniform thread for you cock blockers "up in here." ;-)


----------



## Inspector

Okay ladies, I found this one:


----------



## Cinderella

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## m3cop

Ummmm......I can't seem to speak right now!!!!


Cinderella said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LGriffin

m3cop said:


> Ummmm......I can't seem to speak right now!!!!


Yeah, if he's gay and wasting those amazing genetics, it's a crime against humanity!

---------- Post added at 11:47 ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 ----------


----------



## Inspector

A buckethead for the ladies:


​


----------

